# Solti: years '50



## Mark60 (Mar 27, 2009)

I am interested in the '50 Decca recordings of Sir G. Solti.
This Membran box is interesting but I do not know if are original master Decca or transfers from LP ... anyone has information about this?
thanks


----------



## Pip (Aug 16, 2013)

I very much doubt that there are any Original Masters in this set. It is all out of copyright material and from the price, it will be only be of middling quality, there is a great rush at the moment to get as much public domain material released before the copyright laws change at the end of this year. once that arrives no further material will be available newer than 1944, unless these kind of companies will pay licence fees to the rights holders.

I digress, I would be wary of this set.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Membran's recent box sets... Furtwangler, Meister Konzerte in particular... have had very good sound. In some cases better than the big label release. Other boxes I've gotten from them have middlin' sound quality. But for the price, it's worth the risk. I've gotten more good stuff than duds from them.


----------

